# UK may block Porn



## ukbeast (Feb 1, 2011)

The Government are in talks to get ISP to block porn sites by default.
So if the user user wishes to view a 'site' they would have to get in contact with their Internet provider to turn off the block.

Now the trouble is that if you order it on, you would be put on a list.

Any thoughts on this?
http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/uk-government-plans-to-block-internet-porn-16281


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

What the fuck. They're really trying to stop porn sites being fed to the UK? I don't know why I'm surprised...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Politics as usual


----------



## LLiz (Feb 1, 2011)

I see a really scary trend happening with the internet here... we have both governments and business restricting access, bye bye free internet, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

In another move that surprised absolutely no one, President Obama brushed his teeth this morning.



Gaz said:


> What the fuck. They're really trying to stop porn  sites being fed to the UK? I don't know why I'm surprised...


it's because your protective coating of cynicism isn't fully developed yet


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

The fact you linked to something called eweekeurope makes me think this story has no credibility or is hopelessly exaggerated and biased to the point of redundancy. Speculation has no call on hard fact.

I will categorically state this right here: The UK government will not do this. Simple. End of. /Thread.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> The fact you linked to something called eweekeurope makes me think this story has no credibility or is hopelessly exaggerated and biased to the point of redundancy. Speculation has no call on hard fact.
> 
> I will categorically state this right here: The UK government will not do this. Simple. End of. /Thread.


You are hoping they won't 
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3308449/Porn-block-on-PCs.html


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> The fact you linked to something called eweekeurope makes me think this story has no credibility or is hopelessly exaggerated and biased to the point of redundancy. Speculation has no call on hard fact.
> 
> I will categorically state this right here: The UK government will not do this. Simple. End of. /Thread.


Governments exist to restrict the ability of people to do certain things.
Any government that exists long enough will run out of harmful activities to outlaw and then move on to activities that people simply claim to find unsavory.
Nationalism is all well and good, but it's no substitute for an understanding of history and politics.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2011)

This seemed like the next logical step for the UK.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

It would be a pointless waste of time. You think they're going to spend money trying to build some kind of porn-blacklist which will inevitably be redundant within hours? 

I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This seemed like the next logical step for the UK.


 This. And once they realize how polluted air and water are, they'll ban those too.

The British government: Protecting its citizens, e'eryday!



LizardKing said:


> It would be a pointless waste of time. You  think they're going to spend money trying to build some kind of  porn-blacklist which will inevitably be redundant within hours?
> 
> I sincerely hope not.


 Never underestimate the willingness of nanny-state governments to do stupid and ineffective things in the name of public morality/protecting the children/whatever their excuse _du jour_ is.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Love! said:


> Never underestimate the willingness of nanny-state governments to do stupid and ineffective things in the name of public morality/protecting the children/whatever their excuse _du jour_ is.


 
They've done a few things like this before, but usually along the line someone goes, "Hey what the shit? This is fucking retarded" and it gets cancelled.


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> They've done a few things like this before, but usually along the line someone goes, "Hey what the shit? This is fucking retarded" and it gets cancelled.


Maybe, but I think it's bound to happen eventually. The UK is a really messed up place.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

But I heard from US dissenters that the UK is omgwtf awesome sauce.

Have I been lied to?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> But I heard from US dissenters that the UK is omgwtf awesome sauce.
> 
> Have I been lied to?


 
You have been lied to indeed.

And here I was, loving the idea of tea time actually having a designated time.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You have been lied to indeed.
> 
> And here I was, loving the idea of tea time actually having a designated time.


 
YOU MEAN IT'S NOT LIKE A SIESTA AND YOU CAN'T WALK DOWN THE SREET AND SEE EVERYONE DRINKING TEA!?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> YOU MEAN IT'S NOT LIKE A SIESTA AND YOU CAN'T WALK DOWN THE SREET AND SEE EVERYONE DRINKING TEA!?


 
NO, YOU CANNOT WALK DOWN THE *SREET* AND SEE EVERYONE DRINKING TEA.

Kidding. Tea time has it's own designated time, from what I hear (Any UK people wanna clear this up for me?), and I think it's badass.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> NO, YOU CANNOT WALK DOWN THE *SREET* AND SEE EVERYONE DRINKING TEA.
> 
> Kidding. Tea time has it's own designated time, from what I hear (Any UK people wanna clear this up for me?), and I think it's badass.


 
In 1950 maybe.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> In 1950 maybe.


Aw, c'mon. I hear it's still around.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Aw, c'mon. I hear it's still around.


 
In some places maybe. I think most of modern society has dispensed with such notions now. Tea time is whenever you want tea, and usually doesn't mean tea at all, but dinner.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> In some places maybe. I think most of modern society has dispensed with such notions now. Tea time is whenever you want tea, and usually doesn't mean tea at all, but dinner.


Well fuck modern society. >:[ I have my tea when I want.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Well fuck modern society. >:[* I have my tea when I want*.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> But I heard from US dissenters that the UK is omgwtf awesome sauce.
> 
> Have I been lied to?


 Yeah. The fact of the matter is that every country is messed up, but the ones whose poplations don't have a strong anti-government sentiment tend to be more so.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 1, 2011)

I AGREE WITH PORNO LIST
MAYBE SCARY CHILD WITH BEARD GO OUT OF HOUSE HOLE AND FUCK REAL WOMAN FOR ONCE


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 1, 2011)

sounds right, but impossible.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It would be a pointless waste of time. You think they're going to spend money trying to build some kind of porn-blacklist which will inevitably be redundant within hours?
> 
> I sincerely hope not.


 
Good! Because it won't be a blacklist.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2011)

Thie children, think of the children!

I think after a few weeks when the half of the parliment gets blue-balls, they will change their tune. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Good! Because it won't be a blacklist.


 
Oh god, what are they planning this time?


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Thie children, think of the children!
> 
> I think after a few weeks when the half of the parliment gets blue-balls, they will change their tune. :V


Parliament would have to have balls in the first place for that to happen.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think after a few weeks when the half of the parliment gets blue-balls, they will change their tune. :V


 
The law will have exceptions, written or not.  Standard politics.


----------



## BRN (Feb 1, 2011)

Regarding 'tea time', it's become an idiom referring to around 7~pm when we eat our evening meals.


----------



## Love! (Feb 1, 2011)

Spain seems pretty awesome. I hear you can call someone in Madrid at 10 PM and ask if he or she has plans for the night.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

It's about damn time too!
The acceleration of moral decay stops here!


----------



## ADF (Feb 1, 2011)

I've learned never to underestimate a governments lust for more control over their subjects, but these sort of storys are always circulating.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

SIX said:


> Regarding 'tea time', it's become an idiom referring to around 7~pm when we eat our evening meals.


Thank you for that; I was confused for a moment there.

Either way, I have tea at least 3 times a day.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Thank you for that; I was confused for a moment there.
> 
> Either way, I have tea at least 3 times a day.


 I have a cup of tea RIGHT NOW


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Teto said:


> I have a cup of tea RIGHT NOW


 Tea, or teabag? :V


----------



## Runefox (Feb 1, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh god, what are they planning this time?


 
Honestly? No idea. But if a blacklist becomes untenable, guess what the next step is?

 Whitelist. Yes. Block EVERYTHING but approved content.


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a lame attempt to stop people from watching porn by moralfags. They're thinking people will be too embarrassed to call some stranger up and tell them they want to see porn. Haha, fat chance.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Tea, or teabag? :V


 a cup of teabag


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 2, 2011)

The government controls everything else. Why not?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 2, 2011)

You can't take away my pawsru parliament!

Some days I hate our government.


----------



## Nuriko (Feb 2, 2011)

So UK blocks online porn, and Egypt loses their entire internet. Good times, good times.

I don't think either one will hold.

Still, poor UK. >_>


----------



## Ames (Feb 3, 2011)

You guys should move to Canada... or something...


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd heard something similar being done in Australia too, some time last year. One of the speculations was that once porn is blocked, the number of rape incidents would go up because creepers have no more kink to wank to.


----------



## Lapdog (Feb 3, 2011)

They say they are doing this for the children... Its called parental control.

Anyways, I guess that kids these days are smarter than they used to, because when I was about 8, I purposely blue-screened my computer, just so that it would corrupt the process of the security... I hope my parents cant read this. Maybe that is the reason... Next they are going to cut budgets for schools just to make them dumb-- Oh, they already did.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Lapdog said:


> They say they are doing this for the children... Its called parental control.
> 
> Anyways, I guess that kids these days are smarter than they used to, because when I was about 8, I purposely blue-screened my computer, just so that it would corrupt the process of the security... I hope my parents cant read this. Maybe that is the reason... Next they are going to cut budgets for schools just to make them dumb-- Oh, they already did.



Make sure to emtpy your IE history


----------



## Lapdog (Feb 3, 2011)

*Pfft*
I haven't used IE for about 5 years now... Nor will I. Google Chrome FTW.
And, the same technique works on Kaspersky Internet Security (The one I have now)


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Hell ya! someone finally using another browser.
Opera 11.01 rocks!
back on topic.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2011)

Opera 11 <3 

Ten was good, but the recent upgrade actually makes things BETTER. Upgrades haven't done that to anything since 1986.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

Lapdog said:


> Google Chrome FTW.


 
Incognito browsing ftw >.> <.<


----------



## Runefox (Feb 3, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Incognito browsing ftw >.> <.<


 
That won't get around anything.  All that does is make your computer not cache sites you visit. Hardly anything special.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 3, 2011)

In all honesty, I'm not surprised at all by this.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 5, 2011)

They have done this already in Australia so I am not surprised. As a matter of fact the US is doing something similar with torrent sites with COICA to prevent piracy.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 5, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> They have done this already in Australia so I am not surprised. As a matter of fact the US is doing something similar with torrent sites with COICA to prevent piracy.


 
Actually, COICA is a different - COICA grants the ability to TAKE DOWN any site that they consider to be "infringing". It's a loose definition, so it basically means that the RIAA/MPAA can take out any site. Not block, but actually remove it from the internet.


----------

